# Installing ALO loader valve on MF 1105???



## aacheson (Nov 30, 2012)

My 1105 currently has 2 SCV's and I have a 246 loader for it that is seldomly on the tractor because I can't connect to an implement that requires hydraulics also; without loosing a loader function. I recently aquired a complete ALO loader valve kit that I would like to install on my 1105. I am not sure what it was built for; either a New Holland or a Kubota (Haven't had a chance to cross reference numbers yet). I was wondering is anyone has done this or could tell me how to plumb it up to my tractor? Thanks in advance!!


----------

